# Aiuto sono disperato



## Aldo (12 Gennaio 2007)

Ho scoperto ieri che mia moglie mi tradisce da un anno.
Mie colpe: la scarsa o nulla attrazione sessuale verso di Lei, anche se abbiamo avuto due figli.
Ho scoperto un mare di menzogne mascherante da un'apparenza idilliaca.
Ho pensato di uccidermi, non lo farò, ma per un istante solo l'idea mi è passata per la mente.
Ci siamo voluti bene più di ogni altra cosa, ne sono certo; sono sicuro che fino ad un certo punto Lei mi amava veramente.
Ora ci sono i figli, bambini; Lei mi dice di non fare pazzie per loro, la pazzia sarebbe una scenata con il suo amante che è anche suo collega di lavoro. Non vuole vergognarsi davanti ad i colleghi, come se fosse importante; io finirò per dirlo a tutti non mi piace fare finta, non sono capace.
Non sò che fare; ormai mi fa schifo ma l'unica cosa che mi mancherà veramente è l'onestà nel rapporto, non potrò più fidarmi di Lei.
Penso alle mie colpe ma avrei preferito un 'Vattene' e poi andasse a letto con chi voleva. Forse così ci sarebbe rimasta qualche speranza.

Rileggo il titolo, forse è fuori luogo chiedere aiuto in questa condizione, ormai la luce si è accesa e non posso fare finta di non aver visto. Non c'é soluzione....


----------



## Old persefone1 (12 Gennaio 2007)

non pensi che già il fatto di aver provato scarsa/nulla attrazione nei suoi confronti, sia già una buona giustificazione?
secondo me è umano, il volersi sentire desiderati...
certo, l'onestà..! 
ma non sempre è facile mettere in gioco la tranquillità della propria famiglia, dei propri figli.. in nome di una situazione potenzialmente limitata nel tempo.
non fraintendermi, sono per la chiarezza anch'io...
penso, però, che in certe circostanze, sia più facile teorizzare che fare...
sono davvero in pochi quelli che dicono di avere le palle..e le hanno sul serio!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (12 Gennaio 2007)

Guarda, se fai mancare attenzioni così importanti per così tanto tempo, NON PUOI DAVVERO LAMENTARTI.
Lei a tuo avviso avrebbe dovuto lasciarti e farsi solo dopo l'altro?
E tu che sai cosa lei avrebbe dovuto fare, lo sai quello che TU avresti dovuto fare? Parlare magari, spiegare il perché del tuo comportamento, farla sentire donna? Mah. Il culo nelle pedate ce l'hai messo tu.


----------



## Aldo (12 Gennaio 2007)

*precisazioni*

Non è che non facessimo sesso, almeno per una parte della ns vita, è che a lei desiderava che iniziassi io.  A pensarci bene hai ragione, è stata l'unica mia grande colossale colpa. me lo sono voluto.
Seconda precisazione: non l'ho mai tradita, anche avendo occasioni.
Terza precisazione: non mi spaventa lasciarla, mi terrorizza il fatto che sia Lei ad organizzarsi e farlo; ora 'ti amo' 'sono pentita' 'scusami non lo farò più'.....
Quarta precisazione: gli ho anche proposto, pur di non lasciarci, che avesse pure l'amante, purchè non mi nascondesse il fatto di averlo e mi concedesse la stessa libertà
Quinta precisazione: è sempre stata una donna molto attenta alla pulizia e l'igene, mi controllava se avevo delle storielle in modo maniacale anche per evitare di prendere delle malattie; il fatto che mi controllasse cellulare e dove andavo mi rendeva felice ... per me gelosia=amore. E' poi riconosco che l'amante è un puttaniere !!!!!
Sesta precisazione: lui gli ha offerto di lasciarla e prenderebbe anche i due bambini, se mia moglie sceglierà me sarà solo per i nostri figli, non certo perché mi ama


----------



## Aldo (12 Gennaio 2007)

*risposta*

per Compos mentis ... dura ma chiara, si se mi fosse impegnato di più non sarebbe successo, solo che credevo fosse impossibile succedesse a noi due. Il problema mio non è che voglio darle la colpa, è che ora sarà un'altra storia e la mia attrazione verso di Lei sarà ancora minore; cioè se abbiamo sbagliato a sposarci ed io ho sbagliato con il mio comportamento cosa fare ora 'fingere il desiderio che non ho avuto' ?


----------



## Old persefone1 (12 Gennaio 2007)

Aldo ha detto:


> per Compos mentis ... dura ma chiara, si se mi fosse impegnato di più non sarebbe successo, solo che credevo fosse impossibile succedesse a noi due. Il problema mio non è che voglio darle la colpa, è che ora sarà un'altra storia e la mia attrazione verso di Lei sarà ancora minore; cioè se abbiamo sbagliato a sposarci ed io ho sbagliato con il mio comportamento cosa fare ora 'fingere il desiderio che non ho avuto' ?


come facevi a crederlo impossibile..?
il fatto che l'attrazione fosse fiacca, per te conta poco?
e poi, anche tu hai ammesso che, se te l'avesse detto e ti avesse dato la stessa opportunità, l'avresti accettato...
secondo me, dovreste prendere con coerenza e decisione le rispettive strade...


----------



## Aldo (12 Gennaio 2007)

*Grazie a tutti*

La situazione mi è molto più chiara.


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Gennaio 2007)

Aldo ha detto:


> Ho scoperto ieri che mia moglie mi tradisce da un anno.
> Mie colpe: la scarsa o nulla attrazione sessuale verso di Lei, anche se abbiamo avuto due figli.
> Ho scoperto un mare di menzogne mascherante da un'apparenza idilliaca.
> Ho pensato di uccidermi, non lo farò, ma per un istante solo l'idea mi è passata per la mente.
> ...


 

Posso capire il tuo dolore.Si dicono e pensano tante cose nei momenti di sofferenza...ma il suicidio...
Ma ne vale la pena per una donna...fosse anche la più cara e bella del mondo???Figurati poi per una traditrice!!
Ma per favore...
io sono sempre dell'idea..che prima di buttarmi IO dalla finestra...ci butto sempre l'altro.
Se poi riesci a fare uscire l'indesiderato dalla porta..senza fargli troppo del male..tanto di guadagnato...

Accompagnala alla porta


----------



## MariLea (12 Gennaio 2007)

*aldo*

è il solito discorso del giocattolo che non usi più,
però appena un altro bimbo ci gioca, ti arrabbi e lo rivuoi!
ma pensare di ucciderti... non è eccessivo? Dai sù....


----------



## MariLea (12 Gennaio 2007)

*derer...*



dererumnatura ha detto:


> Posso capire il tuo dolore.Si dicono e pensano tante cose nei momenti di sofferenza...ma il suicidio...
> Ma ne vale la pena per una donna...fosse anche la più cara e bella del mondo???Figurati poi per una traditrice!!
> Ma per favore...
> io sono sempre dell'idea..che prima di buttarmi IO dalla finestra...ci butto sempre l'altro.
> ...


Andiamoci piano con l'accompagnare alla porta e definizioni pesanti verso chi non conosciamo... 
Loro devono parlare, esaminare e capire la situazione in cui si trovano e perchè....

noi da fuori non possiamo fare 2+2 ... non va così.


----------



## dererumnatura (12 Gennaio 2007)

Aldo ha detto:


> Ho scoperto ieri che mia moglie mi tradisce da un anno.
> Mie colpe: la scarsa o nulla attrazione sessuale verso di Lei, anche se abbiamo avuto due figli.
> Ho scoperto un mare di menzogne mascherante da un'apparenza idilliaca.
> Ho pensato di uccidermi, non lo farò, ma per un istante solo l'idea mi è passata per la mente.
> ...


 
Scarsa o nulla attrazione sessuale.....le coppie 'bianche' sono ormai all'ordine del giorno.
Non capisco come sia possibile.Il sesso è importantissimo in un rapporto....ed è anche un piacere 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...ma è veramente una tendenza.

Sicuramente avreste potuto affrontare il problema.Discuterne insieme.Capirne le motivazioni.

Invece di fare pazzie.Perchè non provi a parlarne adesso?Prima di accompagnarla alla porta...


----------



## Non registrato (12 Gennaio 2007)

Aldo ha detto:


> ormai la luce si è accesa e non posso fare finta di non aver visto. Non c'é soluzione....


c'è sempre una soluzione, ammesso che tu voglia cercarla, o meglio, impegnarti per "costruirla".


----------



## Old Fa. (12 Gennaio 2007)

Aldo ha detto:


> Ho scoperto ieri che mia moglie mi tradisce da un anno.
> Mie colpe: la scarsa o nulla attrazione sessuale verso di Lei, anche se abbiamo avuto due figli.
> Ho scoperto un mare di menzogne mascherante da un'apparenza idilliaca.
> Ho pensato di uccidermi, non lo farò, ma per un istante solo l'idea mi è passata per la mente.
> ...


Hai l'esatto atteggiamento che avevo io 3 anni fa, ... dici le stesse cose, ... e se non fosse per il nick, ... penserei che qualcuno mi vuole mettere sotto il naso un mio vecchio post.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Da come scrivi, ....  il mio suggerimento è semplice: "Stacca subito la spina" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (12 Gennaio 2007)

Chissà perché mi ricordi tanto qualcuno che conosco caro Aldo. Prima non la consideri, non ci trombi, la dai per scontata e poi... PROBLEMA, lei mi ha tradito, non pensavo potesse succedere a noi.

Il partner si deve conquistare giorno per giorno, con piccole attenzioni, con amore dimostrato da gesti piccoli ma frequenti, e l'attrazione deve crescere.
Chissà quando lo imparerà la gente.


----------



## Bruja (12 Gennaio 2007)

*Aldo*

Mi pare che voi siate un caso lampante di incomunicabilità voluta!
Tu, come hanno già detto tutti, te ne infischi delle esigenze di una moglie ancora giovane e lasci il rapporto in un limbo amorfo! Lei che invece di dirtene quattro e sedersi a tavolino pretendendo chiarimenti si sollazza con un collega di lavoro (pessima scelta).........
Adesso che hai scoperto il fatto ti arrabbi come una biscia...............a che titolo? Sei geloso..........ma di che se neppure la consideravi!!!
Lei che si compensa e quando viene scoperta si preoccupa più di non fare figure sul lavoro che della crisi profonda in cui siete immersi, e ciliegina sulla torta, tu che ti metti a ventilare un suicidio per una donna che avevi in casa quasi come colf!
Scusa la brutalità ma nella tua situazione qualcuno i puntini sulle i deve pur metterli........
In questo pasticcio i figli sono il solito pretesto.................per arrangiare
Un consiglio che fin'ora non ho dato a nessuno, sedetevi davanti ad un tavolino con una bella scorta di acqua e parlate fino allo sfinimento............... lei smettendo di fare cazzate e imparando che se si è insoddisfatte si parla con il proprio partner specie se non si è considerate, perchè questo è un diritto quando si è in coppia, e tu lasciando stare le scene madri e pensando che se uno si scorda di essere marito è inutile che poi faccia sceneggiate che sembrano proprio quelle del bambino a cui hanno sottratto il giocattolo che non usa più!
Dovete confrontarvi, capirvi, chiarire le vostre esigenze e ammettere le vostre mancanze, dopo, dolo dopo potrete decidere cosa fare del vostro matrimonio!  
Direi che per ora possa bastare come linea generale di comportamento, ed in ogni caso sarebbe la sola via adulta e matura di affrontare la vostra crisi.
Dici che vuoi che non se ne vada, bene............. e lei credo che non abbia tutta questa voglia di fare la separata per qualche scopata compensativa con un collega, scusa di nuovo la franchezza ma mi pare proprio che siate sfasati entrambi e dobbiate rientrare in carreggiata!
Auguri per la vostra vita, soprattutto ora che, forse, dopo questa crisi, potrete davvero valutare cosa farne costruttivamente e cercherete di viverla da protagonisti invece di lasciarvi vivere fra una distrazione ed una compensazione........... per poi realizzare che avete buttato un sacco di possibilità di ritrovarvi alle ortiche!! 
Bruja


----------



## Old trudi (13 Gennaio 2007)

*dimenticare ?*

leggi me ,stessa storia ,e vedi se oltre che perdonare,potrai anche dimenticare ,e chiediti se potrai vivere serenamente ,accanto ad una adultera ,indifferente e leggera ,che nn ha mai ,come mio marito ,espresso ,discusso ,i suoi bisogni ,ma ha compensato altrove,lo fan tutti ,con il capo ufficio ,lo fan tutti , tu sarai tiepido ,accusa rivolta anche a me,lei si è comportata da troia ,riuscirai a perdonarla ? potrai ancora sfiorarla ? Io con mio marito nn ce l'ho fatta,perdono ma nn dimentico ,nn siamo più nel'ottocento..La sola idea di farmi sfiorare da lui mi crea raccapriccio .. nn ho più fiducia ,nè stima..affetto generico ,mi è simpatico ,è lì ,gentile ,mi riempie di regali ,potrebbe però essere mio fratello ,nn certo mio marito..pensaci bene ,quando si solleva il coperchio nn è più possibile tornare indietro.. bacio


----------



## MariLea (13 Gennaio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> leggi me ,stessa storia ,e vedi se oltre che perdonare,potrai anche dimenticare ,e chiediti se potrai vivere serenamente ,accanto ad una adultera ,indifferente e leggera ,che nn ha mai ,come mio marito ,espresso ,discusso ,i suoi bisogni ,ma ha compensato altrove,lo fan tutti ,con il capo ufficio ,lo fan tutti , tu sarai tiepido ,accusa rivolta anche a me,lei si è comportata da troia ,riuscirai a perdonarla ? potrai ancora sfiorarla ? Io con mio marito nn ce l'ho fatta,perdono ma nn dimentico ,nn siamo più nel'ottocento..La sola idea di farmi sfiorare da lui mi crea raccapriccio .. nn ho più fiducia ,nè stima..affetto generico ,mi è simpatico ,è lì ,gentile ,mi riempie di regali ,potrebbe però essere mio fratello ,nn certo mio marito..pensaci bene ,quando si solleva il coperchio nn è più possibile tornare indietro.. bacio


non siamo tutti uguali...


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Gennaio 2007)

mailea ha detto:


> Andiamoci piano con l'accompagnare alla porta e definizioni pesanti verso chi non conosciamo...
> Loro devono parlare, esaminare e capire la situazione in cui si trovano e perchè....
> 
> noi da fuori non possiamo fare 2+2 ... non va così.


 
Hai ragione 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma ho detto di accompagnarla..mica di buttarla fuori!!
Non prova + attrazione per lei...lei lo tradisce con un altro...non si parlano....non discutono insieme.....ma cosa stanno insieme a fare?Per evitare di stare da soli o di provare a mettersi in gioco onestamente in altre storie?

Io non li conosco...concordo...ma continuo a leggere post di gente che vive insieme ma ...come da estranei....non si rendono conto dei sentimenti o dei problemi di chi hanno accanto...non si guardano nemmeno..sopravvivono...e poi...si lamentono:OH ...mi ha tradito!!

E lì....scoppia la delusione..il putiferio!!!Ma non è quello solo l'atto finale (in queste situazioni di non comunicazione....non parlo delle storie di tradimento in generale)
di un evidente stato di crisi già per diversi fattori visibile?

Ma dai!!
Scusatemi il tono.Ma uno non può svegliarsi solo quando ha l'occasione  di scoprire un tradimento.o viceversa quando non riesce a resistere alla tentazione di avere una nuova storia!
E per tutto il tempo in cui ha vissuto con l'altro come se fosse 'un vicino di casa' come si è comportato?Da Indifferente.
Possibile che a muovere la comunicazione, la possibile 'rinascita',  sia necessariamente il fattore esterno?
Si..e' possibile.possibilissimo. da quello che leggo.
E poi..dove sta scritto che necessariamente proprio ora debbano ricominciare a parlare?
Di cosa?Prima non c'era l'esigenza..ed ora..improvvisamente si?
Io non vorrei parlare proprio.Non in questo momento.
Ma questa è la mia opinione.

Scusatemi se può urtare.


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Gennaio 2007)

Aldo ha detto:


> Non è che non facessimo sesso, almeno per una parte della ns vita, è che a lei desiderava che iniziassi io. A pensarci bene hai ragione, è stata l'unica mia grande colossale colpa. me lo sono voluto.
> Seconda precisazione: non l'ho mai tradita, anche avendo occasioni.
> Terza precisazione:* non mi spaventa lasciarla, mi terrorizza il fatto che sia Lei ad organizzarsi e farlo;* ora 'ti amo' 'sono pentita' 'scusami non lo farò più'.....
> Quarta precisazione: *gli ho anche proposto, pur di non lasciarci, che avesse pure l'amante, purchè non mi nascondesse il fatto di averlo e mi concedesse la stessa libertà*
> ...


Ma cosa sta insieme a fare una coppia che non si preoccupa se l'altro ha un altro..ma solo di non prendere malattie...o di vedere all'improvviso crollare la stabilità che un matrimonio può dare.dici:*non mi spaventa lasciarla, mi terrorizza il fatto che sia Lei ad organizzarsi e farlo!!!*

*e poi:gli ho anche proposto, pur di non lasciarci, che avesse pure l'amante, purchè non mi nascondesse il fatto di averlo e mi concedesse la stessa libertà*


*ma cosa è questo, un matrimonio o una associazione a delinquere?*


----------



## dererumnatura (13 Gennaio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> leggi me ,stessa storia ,e vedi se oltre che perdonare,potrai anche dimenticare ,e chiediti se potrai vivere serenamente ,accanto ad una adultera ,indifferente e leggera ,che nn ha mai ,come mio marito ,espresso ,discusso ,i suoi bisogni ,ma ha compensato altrove,lo fan tutti ,con il capo ufficio ,lo fan tutti , tu sarai tiepido ,accusa rivolta anche a me,lei si è comportata da troia ,riuscirai a perdonarla ? potrai ancora sfiorarla ? Io con mio marito nn ce l'ho fatta,perdono ma nn dimentico ,nn siamo più nel'ottocento..La sola idea di farmi sfiorare da lui mi crea raccapriccio .. nn ho più fiducia ,nè stima..affetto generico ,mi è simpatico ,è lì ,gentile ,mi riempie di regali ,potrebbe però essere mio fratello ,nn certo mio marito..pensaci bene ,quando si solleva il coperchio nn è più possibile tornare indietro.. bacio


OH!Condivido.
Al cento per cento!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Gennaio 2007)

*ieri!!!*



Aldo ha detto:


> *Ho scoperto ieri che mia moglie mi tradisce da un anno*.
> Mie colpe: la scarsa o nulla attrazione sessuale verso di Lei, anche se abbiamo avuto due figli.
> Ho scoperto un mare di menzogne mascherante da un'apparenza idilliaca.
> Ho pensato di uccidermi, non lo farò, ma per un istante solo l'idea mi è passata per la mente.
> ...


Un attimo di calma...
Il giorno che ho scoperto mio marito avrei potuto ucciderlo...ora "conversiamo" ...devi calmarti e considerare tutto e ascoltarla...qualxhe settimana è indispensabile...​


----------



## Old paperella (16 Gennaio 2007)

trudi ha detto:


> leggi me ,stessa storia ,e vedi se oltre che perdonare,potrai anche dimenticare ,e chiediti se potrai vivere serenamente ,accanto ad una adultera ,indifferente e leggera ,che nn ha mai ,come mio marito ,espresso ,discusso ,i suoi bisogni ,ma ha compensato altrove,lo fan tutti ,con il capo ufficio ,lo fan tutti , tu sarai tiepido ,accusa rivolta anche a me,lei si è comportata da troia ,riuscirai a perdonarla ? potrai ancora sfiorarla ? Io con mio marito nn ce l'ho fatta,perdono ma nn dimentico ,nn siamo più nel'ottocento..La sola idea di farmi sfiorare da lui mi crea raccapriccio .. nn ho più fiducia ,nè stima..affetto generico ,mi è simpatico ,è lì ,gentile ,mi riempie di regali ,potrebbe però essere mio fratello ,nn certo mio marito..pensaci bene ,quando si solleva il coperchio nn è più possibile tornare indietro.. bacio


a me è successa la stessa cosa : non riesco a dimenticare... è successo da un po', ma mi sembra che sia appena successo. Provo ancora quella rabbia terribile perchè non ha saputo pensare alle conseguenze, ha rovinato la nostra storia. una storia che era nata quando eravamo ancora ragazzi e un matrimonio che durava da 14 anni... mi chiedo come si possa essere così egoisti e bugiardi e mi chiedo se non sia meglio e meno doloroso lascirlo ora. Niente sarà mai come prima


----------



## Old paperella (16 Gennaio 2007)

Aldo ha detto:


> Ho scoperto ieri che mia moglie mi tradisce da un anno.
> Mie colpe: la scarsa o nulla attrazione sessuale verso di Lei, anche se abbiamo avuto due figli.
> Ho scoperto un mare di menzogne mascherante da un'apparenza idilliaca.
> Ho pensato di uccidermi, non lo farò, ma per un istante solo l'idea mi è passata per la mente.
> ...


 
Penso che la cosa peggiore sia la perdita della fiducia. Non potersi fidare più della persona che hai accanto è terribile. E' come se fosse collato il mondo....


----------



## Bruja (16 Gennaio 2007)

*Aldo*

Io riporterei tutto alla considerazione che lo sai da pochissimo tempo........... cerca di analizzare le cose con calm, tanto i tuoi sentimenti per lei adesso sono ancora pià glaciali di prima.
Considera se ha qualche attenuate generica e poi valuta cosa potrai fare in futuro.
Mi pare chiaro che di salvabile non ci sia molto, ma la cosa migliore è che tu analizzi tutto con calma, in fondo è vero che ha tradito te e la tua fiducia, ma non mi pare che tu sia tipo da stracciarti i vestiti per lei! Ti brecerà lo smacco e l'azione ingannevole, ma quanto al discorso donna mi pare chiaro che non te ne importi granchè.
Non fare cose di cui potresti pentirti, se vi separerete e tu la sputtani lei potrà chiedere una separazione in cui il suo tradimento vale la tua diffamazione.......... che ti abbia tradito sono fatti vostri, che lo faccia con uno dell'ufficio sono fatti di loro due, il resto dell'ufficio se ne viene a conoscenza a causa tua è lesione della sua immagine.  Può essere una stupidaggine ma non si sa mai!
Comunque concordo con te, tu eri assente in tutti i sensi e lei si è compensata per fatti suoi.......... il vostro era ormai un matrimonio di facciata.
Bruja


----------



## Non registrato (18 Gennaio 2007)

*sono una "figlia"*

Ciao a tutti.
di tradimento so poco, non l'ho mai fatto, forse in passato subito ma in storielle di poco conto.
Ciò che so e che voglio raccontarvi, sperando che possa interessarvi, è la mia esperienza di "figlia".
Voi parlate di figli come pretesto per mantenere un matrimonio, sicuramente ve lo sarete chiesto però: "noi figli cosa proviamo??"
Io ho 23 anni, un anno e mezzo fa ho per caso scoperto che l'inspiegabile mutamento nel rapporto tra i miei genitori è dovuto a una relazione di mio padre con una donna che lavorava nell'equipe dell'hotel in cui era a fare la stagione.
non conosco molti dettagli della questione. 
vi giuro che se l'uomo con cui sto e con cui sto progettando una vita futura mi avesse tradita non avrei provato un dolore così forte.
sicuramente rabbia, dolore, atroci. ma probabilmente con lui avrei potuto parlare liberamente dell'accaduto.
da figlia questo non è possibile.
solo dopo mesi ho avuto il coraggio di dire a mia madre che lo sapevo.
mio padre a tutt'oggi non sa che io so. scusate il gioco di parole.
l'uomo che per tutta la mia vita è stato simbolo di onestà, intelligenza, grandi capacità, in un attimo è diventato ai miei occhi l'essere più schifoso cui potessi pensare.
ogni volta che mi rivolgeva la parola avrei voluto sputargli in faccia, urlargli contro. ma sono una figlia. e non lo posso fare.
per lungo tempo non ho saputo più accettare nessun commento sulla mia vita da parte sua. 
le motivazioni posso comprenderle. mia madre con il passare degli anni ha perso il fisico perfetto e asciutto di quando aveva vent'anni, pur restando una bella donna. davvero bella. ma per mio padre ad un tratto, che si è sentito il suo mezzo secolo addosso non è + stato sufficente. 
in pratica ad un tratto si è sentito invecchiato, con una moglie di cui vedeva solo l'invecchiamento fisico, con problemi economici che non aveva mai provato prima (proviene e siamo sempre stati una famiglia "benestante", gli ultimi anni invece hanno portato diversi problemi).
si è sentito un "fallito" per questi motivi. questa la spiegazione che mi è stata data. in sostanza: uno stato depressivo. quando è stato lontano da casa per la "stagione" estiva si è sentito un ragazzino. ha iniziato a fare cose che nemmeno alla mia età faceva (locali, uscite in compagnia ecc..)
all'inzio le scusanti chiarissime e fosse stato un estraneo...ma in questo caso non sono bastate per chiudere la questione. poi ho guardato il tutto dall'esterno...prima di essere mio padre è un uomo che sta con una donna...piano piano ho accettato.
io che della gente mi sono sempre fidata troppo, d'improvviso non mi sono + fidata di nessuno. nemmeno di me. ero terrorizzata. so di assomigliare a mio padre. all'inizio e per diversi mesi avrei voluto lasciare il mio ragazzo perchè ero convinta che lo avrei tradito. che avrei fatto a lui ciò che era "stato fatto a me".

questa sono io..in un discorso probabilmente caotico e noioso.

ho una sorella di 17 anni.
molto diversa da me. lei è in forte sovrappeso fin dai 9 10 anni. mio padre non ha mai accettato la cosa. avete idea di cosa sia sentirsi inadeguara per il proprio padre? probabilmente molti si. ricordatevelo davanti ai vostri figli.
provate a immaginare se mia sorella, con il rapporto difficle che ha sempre avuto con lui, avesse scoperto una cosa simile.

io che con lui ho sempre avuto un rapporto meraviglioso mi sono sentita tradita in prima persona, con il tempo ho digerito il problema. non è + come prima, ma mi arrangio, andrà migliorando credo.
lei avrebbe perso/perderebbe ogni briciola di stima. credo deciderebbe di andarsene appena possibile, e si chiuderebbe in se stessa probabilemnte facendo anche scelte idiote per ripicca. per fare un esempio sciocco, per le sole tensioni in casa ha iniziato a fumare, sapendo di fare un dispetto a papà "che è sempre così scorbutico ultimamente", cosa farebbe sapendo il tutto?

traetene voi le giuste conclusioni.

non era mia intenzione disturbare o dare l'impressione di voler dare una lezione di vita a nessuno.
per cui mi scuso con tutti. e spero che almeno a qualcuno possa servire.


----------



## Non registrato (18 Gennaio 2007)

*...sempre io..*

se io che sono "adulta" in grado di capire e ragionare sull'accaduto ho sofferto in questo mod. un figlio + piccolo?
i figli nn decidono di nascere. dipendono totalmente dai genitori in tutto, almeno fino ad un certo punto della vita.
non è possibile mettere al mondo un figlio, e dimenticarsene quando nella coppia ci sono problemi. io ho consigliato il divorzio a mia madre. i figli come pretesto per mentaere un matrimonio sono tutte balle.
i figli stanno meglio solo con dei genitori sereni anche se questo prevede un lungo periodo di ""caos"".
sia divorzio o perdono.
meglio puntare alla serenità di entrambi, ma ricordandosi di spiegare tutto ai propri figli. per quanto complesso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Gennaio 2007)

*e' tardi*



Non registrato ha detto:


> se io che sono "adulta" in grado di capire e ragionare sull'accaduto ho sofferto in questo mod. un figlio + piccolo?





Non registrato ha detto:


> i figli nn decidono di nascere. dipendono totalmente dai genitori in tutto, almeno fino ad un certo punto della vita.​
> non è possibile mettere al mondo un figlio, e dimenticarsene quando nella coppia ci sono problemi. io ho consigliato il divorzio a mia madre. i figli come pretesto per mentaere un matrimonio sono tutte balle.​
> i figli stanno meglio solo con dei genitori sereni anche se questo prevede un lungo periodo di ""caos"".​
> sia divorzio o perdono.​
> meglio puntare alla serenità di entrambi, ma ricordandosi di spiegare tutto ai propri figli. per quanto complesso.​


Ho sonno..finalmente..e vado a dormire...​
Ma non riesco a non lasciarti un abbraccio...​
Però non ho capito se tua mamma sa ..in che modo ha saputo..se la relazione continua ..e se tu ne hai parlato con lei​
bacio​


----------



## Bruja (18 Gennaio 2007)

*figlia......*

..............figlia un po' di tutte noi.
Ti capisco profondamente ed immagino la devastazione di quello che hai passato, ammiro anche la tua capacità di valutare le probabili disastrose reazioni di tua sorella e mi sento di dirti che pur concedendo a tuo padre le attenuanti del caso (denaro, depressione, il solito mezzo secolo che sovrasta) è evidente che non ha saputo affrontare la situazione in modo maturo. Già che esista insofferenza per il sovrappeso di tua sorella è inconcepibile, ma quello che credo sia più pericoloso è il tuo silenzio?
A che titolo?
Non si tratta di fare una spiata a qualcuno nè di voler insegnare nulla alla vita altrui, ma se tuo padre sapesse che tu sai molte cose gli sarebbero comprensibili, comprese le tue paure e il tuo modo per lui inspiegabilmente scorbutico di trattare. Ripeto la moralità non c'entra nè il libero arbitrio di tuo padre, ma finchè non saprà le conseguenze di quello che ha fatto non a tua madre, che è cosa loro, ma al nucleo familiare, dubito che avrete un riavvicinamento reale e, sperabilmente, una serena chiarezza nei vostri rapporti.
Se tutte le persone che si sentono fallite risolvessero in quel modo i loro disagi non servirebbero notai e banche, basterebbero delle persone disponibili alla consolazione.....
Ho solo espresso la mia opinione perchè credo fino in fondo alla equità dei rapporti e non sapere che tu sai offre un quadro sbilanciatissimo della vostra famiglia.
Quello che ti prego di non fare è addebitare ad altri gli errori e le colpe di tuo padre. Se lui non ha avuto una dirittura morale questo non pregiudica che altri la abbiano e quanto al fatto di assomigliargli, anche fosse, questa porta in faccia che hai preso credo ti darà la coscienza di comportarti in modo corretto e coerente verso gli altri, gli errori devono insegnare per servire, fossero anche quelli altrui.
Cerca un dialogo con tuo padre, non per spiattellargli la verità odiosa in faccia ma per metterlo al corrente che le scelte fatte a 50 anni pesano su tutti........... sui figli in primis, non è un tuo dovere ma un SUO diritto per valutare e valutarsi. Un uomo che perde le sue sostanse è un uomo in difficoltà, quello che perde la sua famiglia è il più povero in assoluto.
Ti siamo vicini e ci sei cara come una di noi.
Bruja


----------



## Old lancillotto (18 Gennaio 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> di tradimento so poco, non l'ho mai fatto, forse in passato subito ma in storielle di poco conto.
> Ciò che so e che voglio raccontarvi, sperando che possa interessarvi, è la mia esperienza di "figlia".
> Voi parlate di figli come pretesto per mantenere un matrimonio, sicuramente ve lo sarete chiesto però: "noi figli cosa proviamo??"
> ...


Bellissimo intervento.

Da come descrivi la tua storia, se non fosse perchè le situazioni sono diverse, potrei dire che sei mia figlia. In effetti quando mi è capitato di tradire non ho pensato a mia figlia, hofatto fatica a pensare a mia moglie che non avevo "tempo" di fare altro.

Il paradosso è che mia figlia in tempi lontani, notando una certa "stanca" nel rapporto con mia moglie aveva lei scherzato sul fatto che potessi farmi un'amante, e ricordo pure che se ne parlava come di un evento possibile. Ovvio poi che la realtà dei fatti ti cambia tutto.

So che lei, dopo aver visto la reazione di sua madre si è molto distaccata da me, non perchè non mi amasse, ma perchè si sentiva solidale con sua madre. So anche che ha consigliato mia moglie di allontanarsi da casa e lasciarmi solo a "meditare". Mia figlia non ha mai saputo la storia da me, non avrei avuto problemi a raccontargliela, ma ho capito che "non voleva saperla", era troppo coinvolta nel rapporto con la madre che invece le aveva dato tutti i particolari visti da lei. 

La cosa certamente più fastidiosa per lei era che la mia amante aveva solo 3 anni più di lei, va premesso però che mia figlia in effetti è molto grande perchè io non sono il padre di sangue, quindi lei che si sentiva figlia, non poteva accettare che un'altra che poteva essermi figlia, fosse la causa del dolore portato in famiglia.

Oggi, dopo tanti anni il rapporto con lei è migliorato perchè si sono stemperati gli animi, perchè il problema si è ridimensionato e perchè da parte sua ha imparato a vedermi come UOMO e non come ESSERE PERFETTO, immagine che fino ad allora lei aveva di me.

Ancora oggi mia figlia non vuole sapere come è andata la storia, è stata lei una sera ad aprire il discorso sottolineando che non gliene ho mai parlato, ma mi ha ringraziato per non averla mai coinvolta. Conoscere la mia versione l'avrebbe elevata a giudice e questo non era corretto nei suoi confronti.


----------



## Aldo (18 Gennaio 2007)

*mamma mia cosa ho fatto ...*

... non pensavo di scatenare questo putiferio o meglio non sapevo che il forum fosse così frequentato. Ho scritto il giorno dopo averlo saputo e non sò neanche perché l'ho fatto.
Ho riletto tutto, avete tutti ragione (per questo forse siamo esseri intelligenti):
- la colpa mia è grandissima, ero quello con più esperienze sessuali (mia moglie non aveva avuto esperienze sessuali, ora non prendetemi in giro ma è quello che mi risulta e ne sono sufficientemente sicuro) e perciò dovevo capire il ns. problema
- lei nonostante questo mio problema mi ha voluto sposare lo stesso, ed io idem
- siamo andati da psicologi, sessuologi per 7 anni circa, alcune volte andava meglio ed altre no
- sono convinto che non le sia mancato il sesso ma la complicità fra di noi che è un preambolo al sesso; insomma 'fissarlo una volta a settimana' non le piaceva, e la capisco ma avrei fatto anche questo
- non mi uccido più
- stamo chiarendo ma la fiducia fra di noi è venuta meno, penso mi stia continuando a mentire su alcuni aspetti o li stia semplicemente minimizzando, per evitare di farmi male o non sò perché
- uno di voi a detto 'stacca la spina', ora mi registro e gli chiedo cosa volesse dire
- il pericolo è che inizi una vita da 'sopportiamici per i figli'
- anche i commenti che ho letto 'contro' di me li reputo giusti

fra un'ora stacco e ritorno a casa; la guarderò nei suoi occhi azzurri per un attimo prima che l'assalto dei bambini mi rubi al suo sguardo; poi quando i bambini dormiranno parleremo, come abbiamo parlato tutte queste notti; cattiverie da ogni parte, soprattutte mie, rari casi in cui ci saremmo abbracciati come prima ma non l'abbiamo fatto. Ho vissuto una vita di certezze e non l'ho saputa conservare ...

Un grazie a tutti


----------



## Non registrato (1 Febbraio 2007)

Lasciala e volta pagina!


----------



## Bruja (1 Febbraio 2007)

*certo*



Non registrato ha detto:


> Lasciala e volta pagina!


Tanto il suo divorzio miliardario se lo è già assicurato.......... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## antonella (1 Febbraio 2007)

caro aldo, penso che la cosa più sbagliata sia farsi prendere dal senso di colpa per qualcosa che non abbiamo scelto noi di far accadere. Chi tradisce spesso è bravo a allegerire le sue responsabilità facendoti sentire non adeguato o comunque non capace di capire che c'era un problema (?). La cosa  che in realtà è solo un alibi e chi "ama troppo" è particolarmente recettivo e si sente responsbile.
penso che quando si ama veramente non ci sia spazio per nessun altra persona che possa distrarci ;-)


----------



## Old Otella82 (1 Marzo 2007)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti.
> di tradimento so poco, non l'ho mai fatto, forse in passato subito ma in storielle di poco conto.
> Ciò che so e che voglio raccontarvi, sperando che possa interessarvi, è la mia esperienza di "figlia".
> Voi parlate di figli come pretesto per mantenere un matrimonio, sicuramente ve lo sarete chiesto però: "noi figli cosa proviamo??"
> ...


 
concordo e, tristemente sottoscrivo figlia. io non avevo ancora 17 anni e ho dovuto "insegnare" a mio padre che non poteva recuperare un rapporto con me, la piccolina di casda, se non affrontava prima mio fratello maggiore che, giustamente, aveva tante tantissime cose da dirgli e che stava soffrendo come un cane. anche questo è stata una mazzata, vedere la mia famiglia che sanguinava e tentare di essere più forte e più grande di quanto non fossi.
Un genitore che si comporta così ti fa un male che non si può raccontare. ti sono vicina figlia, un abbraccio a te e alla tua sorellina.


----------



## Old Pinguino (11 Marzo 2007)

*Esatto*



antonella ha detto:


> caro aldo, penso che la cosa più sbagliata sia farsi prendere dal senso di colpa per qualcosa che non abbiamo scelto noi di far accadere. Chi tradisce spesso è bravo a allegerire le sue responsabilità facendoti sentire non adeguato o comunque non capace di capire che c'era un problema (?). La cosa che in realtà è solo un alibi e chi "ama troppo" è particolarmente recettivo e si sente responsbile.
> penso che quando si ama veramente non ci sia spazio per nessun altra persona che possa distrarci ;-)


Condivido tutto, non si poteva spiegarlo meglio. Guarda caso la colpa è sempre del tradito, ma se esiste il problema perchè non si cerca di risolverlo assieme. Sapeste che discussioni accese con la mia, risulto scappava a farsi scopare senza accettare il confronto, quando scoperta era colpa mia, non la capivo, ma se scappava come facevo a capirla? Antonella ha ragione quando si ama veramente nella nostra vita non entra nessuno perchè non lo si vede. Aldo io è un'anno che so tutto, leggi la mia storia, non sarà più come prima non esiste più la fiducia adesso sto andando dal psicologo per mettere in ordine la testa. Restare o andare questo è un bel dilemma, i figli non devono essere una scusa. Sapessi quante volte ho pensato anchio di farla finita, ma ne vale veramente la pena? Ti capisco e ti sono vicino non è facile.


----------

